# Fertilizer.



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

I haven't fertilized my lawn yet. Which fertilizer do you guys recommend besides milo?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Think about your purpose and needs.

Cheap stuff like urea from a feed store is great. It's high nitrogen, but can burn. It's also fast release so you'll get a flush of growth and then nothing; unless you split your apps into quarters and put it out once a week.

I like Lesco coated fert, like 44-0-0 because it's also affordable but is timed release so as to feed for 4-6 weeks.

For fert with P and K, consider getting a soil test first, to see what your lawn actually needs.

Stay away from fads, most YouTube recommendations, boutique, and big box store brands, unless you have money to burn.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Soil test first...


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I have been quite happy with GreenTRX.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> I have been quite happy with GreenTRX.


+1 on the GreenTRX


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> Stay away from fads, most YouTube recommendations, boutique, and big box store brands, unless you have money to burn.


A.K.A "Super Juice"
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
lol just kidding...but seriously.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

I see you have Bermuda.... I have tried Scott's Green Max in the past with great results on bermuda.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would look at Home Depot or Lowe's and see what they have. Fertilizer is fertilizer for the most part, if there is a big brand name on it, you most likely will be paying more for the name(marketing). This is why most of us here recommend going to SiteOne or Ewing and seeing what they have in stock. It is generally cheaper and just as good or better than what you can find at the big box stores.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Im going to scalp tomorrow and I have been using 13-13-13 based on my soil test (use a balanced Fert). I have a couple bags of Scotts 34-0-0 on hand. Should I use the 34-0-0 or go get the triple 13 and stick with that? Also it was suggested to give AMS 21-0-0 a try. Thoughts??


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Right now, Lowe's has Scott's Green Max on sale for $15 for Fathers Day. Regular price where I live is $23.89. 5000 square feet.

I have used it before. It worked great, spread easy - did have to break up some clumps, but that always happens with bags of fertilizer stored in the humidity.

@ctrav I just bought six bags of ammonium sulfate 21-0-0-24 from Site One. Price made the decision easy. $12.21 a bag for 50 pounds, treating 10,500 sq.ft. I loaded up.

It is important to do your homework on the AMS before you use it. The most important thing is to water it in right away. It can burn your grass if you don't understand how to apply it.

I am still on the fence of deciding whether to spray it or spread it.

But I have been reading a lot of what @Greendoc has written about using it, what to mix it with, how to spray it, how important it is to irrigate right away, etc. That gentleman knows of what he writes, so I pay attention when he lays his knowledge down.

The world needs more people like @Greendoc! :thumbup: :nod:

I'll post up a picture of my latest investment in grass greenery, but first I am going to enjoy a nice cup of coffee. Happy Saturday folks!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks for the tips @FlowRider... I will pay more attention to Greendoc for sure!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Does this much fertilizer make my tailgate look too big?



Label, because...the label is the law. And it keeps you from killing your yard.



And looky here what I found, a little buddy for my Celsius to pal around with (been hunting for this stuff):



And spare tips. Because...well...spare parts can save your bacon when stuff fails.



About to mow after my herbicide has five days on the nutsedge, and then it is time to lay down some fertilizer.

My bride made me coffee this morning. And she said she thinks my tractor's sexy. Gonna be a great day!


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Get Super Juice! $85 and it does nothing. Fo0r some reason it only works if you blend it with something that does.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

This is why this website and forum is so valuable. Not only is there a wealth of knowledge here, but it can teach you how you can save some serious money once you educate yourself on what works and how it works.

Earlier this spring, I bought a bag of Scott's Turf Builder Lawn Food, for 15K sq. ft.; and Scott's Green Max for 10K sq. ft. On sale, so I thought I was saving myself some money. The Turf Builder was MSRP at Lowes for $41.98, and I got 10% off, which made it $37.79; the Green Max was $44.98, and 10% off was $40.49.

The problem was it was supposed to be 20% off each bag, but apparently you had to inform the cashier that you were aware of the discount, or they would not scan the right code. Well, I am a regular customer at Lowe's, have been for years, so I went to the Customer Service Manager and asked for the correct discount. She adjusted the Green Max by $6.07 (final = $34.42) and the Turf Builder by $5.67 (final price = $32.12), so I ended up saving $20.42 on what would have cost about $87.

So, if you look at this from a ~5000 sq. ft. price point, the Green Max was $17.21, and Turf Builder was ~$10.70 per 5K sq. ft.

At full price, the Green Max would have been ~$45, or $22.50 per 5K; Turf B. would have been ~$14.00 per 5K. Just talking cash here, not talking how much nitrogen per pound cost. Just what it costs to go out the door.

The LESCO AMS was $12.21 per 50 pound bag (per receipt), covering 10,500 sq. ft. So, just rounding things off, $6.10 per 5K sq. ft.

That is a significant cost savings. I learned from this website to consider the cost of nitrogen, and where to find better deals.

Moral of the story: those big box stores are making some serious coin off the uninformed consumer. Pure profit for them.

I would rather have similar product for half the cost or better. Buying it on sale saves you some; buying it at the right place saves you much more. And I do not get contractor pricing at Site One. So there is more meat on that bone for those guys.

Anyway, shop where the pros shop if you have the option. If not, shop around to compare prices.

The grass does not care what brand name is on the nitrogen it takes in. But your bank account does! :nod:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> This is why this website and forum is so valuable. Not only is there a wealth of knowledge here, but it can teach you how you can save some serious money once you educate yourself on what works and how it works.
> 
> Earlier this spring, I bought a bag of Scott's Turf Builder Lawn Food, for 15K sq. ft.; and Scott's Green Max for 10K sq. ft. On sale, so I thought I was saving myself some money. The Turf Builder was MSRP at Lowes for $41.98, and I got 10% off, which made it $37.79; the Green Max was $44.98, and 10% off was $40.49.
> 
> ...


Good write up...thanks!


----------

